# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum > [Question] Stacking Supervisors

## AnnelieK

Where will I find training material which I can use, to train our stacking supervisors in our warehouses? This needs to be inline with the Occupational Health and Safety Act. 

Any suggestions?? :Confused:

----------


## Justloadit

Try a company called Pert Industrials, 011-882-1435 I used to be a director there, and they do all sorts of training materials, manuals and equipment.
Speak to Frank Horszowski, he is passionate and very good at what he does.

----------


## adrianh

Wow....I had the most terrible run in with a lady at that very same company about 2 weeks ago. I am dealing directly with their UK supplier because Pert is terribly disorganized and that lady is one of the most horrible people that I ever crossed paths with. We are spending 5K-GBP and I sure as hell ain't letting it go through those clowns. We are flying all the gear in but we have to source two of the chemicals locally because they cannot be shipped via airfreight. The UK supplier gave me the RS details so it isn't an issue.

Ourselves, that horrible lady and the UK supplier agreed that it will be best that I deal directly with the UK supplier...

The way I see it is that Pert has all the big contracts in their pocket and they don't give a royal continental rats left testicle about the general customer.

----------


## AnnelieK

Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## AnnelieK

Oh my word!! Really? You would think that people live by "the customer is usually always right". It is sad to hear that service providers are so arrogant these days! 

But looking at the flip side of the coin .... maybe the horrible lady just had a bad day ... You never know!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## adrianh

You know, we all have bad days...but...one would expect a supplier to phone a customer and say as much and apologize. That lady was blatantly rude and condescending without knowing who I was or what I needed. She has my telephone number and so does the supplier yet she never bothered to phone me and discuss the matter. 

That company prides itself on their long list of parastatals that use their products. Their receptionist is totally cluelesss and the lady is downright rude. I can only summise that they have no need for customers other than their fat contracts. 

The bottom line is that her sheer arrogance cost them a lot of money and an ongoing relationship. I will be purchasing some of myconsumables from the UK supplier and the rest from RS Components, who by the way gets it fromhe same supplier but brings it into the country via sea freight.

Anyhow, its done now, I write it off to just another part of living in this horrid country.

----------


## Justloadit

mmmmm interesting Adrian, I left in 2002. I think I know who you are speaking about. I must also say that you are also no saint, and probably rubbed her up the wrong way  :Smile: 

Speaking of receptionists, one can not expect them to know the all the products that a company sells, especially in this kind of market, because in training there is thousands of products available for training, and there is a handfull of companies that may be able to help you in this regard. The question about a receptionist is how efficient were they able to handle your call.

----------


## adrianh

Aye well, you see, this is exactly what I mean about doing business in this horrid country; the customer must have rubbed the supplier up the wrong way and it is ok that the receptionist is clueless - and yet you wonder why we source our products elsewhere.

Interesting outlook, I'll tell you this much, given your view on this matter and the fact that you jumped to the conclusions that you did without any idea of what went down, I wouldn't do business with you either. I've known Wayne from Multisource for years and I think it best that I source my LED lights from him!

hmmm....oh well, no matter.

----------


## Justloadit

Hi Adrian,

There you go again also jumping to conclusions, and again going for the man and not the content of the thread.
Fistly you have never met me, so you have no clue about me and my personality.
Secondly you have no clue what I do, what I can do and what I am capable of doing and what I can not do.
Thirdly you have never ever done any business with me, so you have no idea of my business etiquette.

My comment in the the above thread is based on my 25 years of experience with the company and the staff working there, and I can assure you that the people concerned are not the type to treat customers badly, if they did, it means that there was something that created the friction. Being a customer does not give the right to treat suppliers badly either.

As with any story, there is always 3 sides to it, one story for each individual concerned, and the truth.

Another issue about the receptionist being clueless, quite true, but to do business with parastatal and other large organizations, requires you to be BEE, which on its own will tell you what this means, employing people who are in most instances out of their depth.




> I wouldn't do business with you either. I've known Wayne from Multisource for years and I think it best that I source my LED lights from him!


Again this statement simply shows the so called high opinion you have of yourself.
As I have always said, and will continue to say. You can buy whatever you like from whoever you please.

----------


## adrianh

Aye well...it is what it is...

----------


## AnnelieK

Hi guys,

Can you tell me what the legal stacking height is in South Africa? There is so many versions and opinions about this, that it really confuses me!!  Can you help??

----------


## Dave A

The short answer is probably as high as a competent person is prepared to sign off on.

You need to bear in mind one of the main drivers in determining stack heights is occupational health and safety. A stack collapse or falling objects can cause injury, which would put the responsible person in the firing line. Another related issue is safe handling.

You also don't want to damage the product, and you also need to consider housekeeping.

----------


## Houses4Rent

> Aye well, you see, this is exactly what I mean about doing business in this horrid country


Have you tried living in another country since you mentioned it to be a *horrid* country twice in one short thread? If not maybe its time to leave.
Sorry AnnelieK no hijacking intended.

----------


## Beancounter

Contact Pieter de Beer at Work and Learning Dynamix (Pty) Ltd. They should have a training solution to fit your needs. admin1@wldynamix.co.za

----------


## AnnelieK

Thanks Dave! You are a star!

----------


## AnnelieK

No offence taken, Houses4Rent. Horrid company maybe, but this is where my heart is ....

----------


## AnnelieK

Thanks Beancounter. Will definitly give them a buzz.

----------

